# Used cars



## tree&nee (Feb 16, 2009)

well we have finally arrived in Cyprus unfortunetley my choice was Pissouri as a local man had offered me a position in his company - that didn't work out, therefore i am a little isolated which is no good for job hunting (but great views and friendly people) - so i need a car. does anybody know of any good used car dealers. We don't want anything too expensive or new as if we don't get work we will probably go back to UK after 3 months.


----------

